# cooking team name ???????



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

well my past name was hung down south 1995-2003..we won we partied and eventually we all went our own ways .Now with the 2 cool charity cook off I got a new 3-5 man team but we need name Im out of ideas need something good because this is going to be the name we keep get hats , koosies and so on made got a few good sponsors in the works cause they know ol donkeyman can cook. would like the name to be a little tamer than hung down south ...


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

you can also pm it to me


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

DonkeyDonkCookers. rs


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Team Cuisine
2Cool 2Cook
Cheftastics
Cooks and Crooks
Stop, Drop, Cook
Grills and Chills
Grubs and Rubs
Everyone is cookin' for the weekend


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

think im gonna have to leave the donkey.out of it... although it could lead to something keep em comin I know some of you old salts and hunters could find me a bad *****$$ name


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Team Smokin' Grate


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

H R Mop n Stuff


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

If y'all ain't kin, we used to use, a long time ago...Knot Brothers BBQ...take it. Sounded good to us.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Jackass Cooks


----------



## Waistdeep (May 22, 2004)

*More Names*

Thought I would throw a few out for consideration.....

Flame Kings
Smoke Daddys
Rib Ticklers
Meat Masters
True Grit (just cause am watching John Wayne right now)
Meat Spankers (just cause......)
Rib Rubbers


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Limp Brisket Cookers
Bad To Da Bone Cookers


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Pirates of the Chilibean


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

ha ha ha, great show when I was a kid. Next line, "whatcha do when things get rough".


CoastalOutfitters said:


> H R Mop n Stuff


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Donkeyman and the JackAsses


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My chili cook off team name at work is the 'Road Kill Cookers'


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

left handed smokers


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Look no more, ......Burnt Butts.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Burro Butt Lickin' BBQ. rs


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

seen a few that I like recived a few on pm that were good also but gotta keep it semi clean any more suggestions ???


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

bonk a donk cookers


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

donkeyman said:


> seen a few that I like recived a few on pm that were good also but gotta keep it semi clean any more suggestions ???


 If you wanted to keep it clean you should have gone to the jungle, Nancy boy. :biggrin: rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Cornhole Cookers. rs


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

heres the deal I learned from past experance every now and than you need a sponsor and i got a pretty good one im tring to secure for the 2 cool cook off if i go the wrong way with the name i think it could make them not want to do the deal , i was kina fond of bushmasters ,my old team was Hung Down South had two brothers that couldnt get along , eventually we disolved the team but feel free to keep em coming cause its gonna be decided my all of us as a team


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Up in Smoke
Natural Born Grillers
Smoke on the Pit, play off of Smoke on the Water
Pits Don't Quit
Three Men and a Pit


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

donkeyman said:


> heres the deal I learned from past experance every now and than you need a sponsor and i got a pretty good one im tring to secure for the 2 cool cook off if i go the wrong way with the name i think it could make them not want to do the deal , i was kina fond of bushmasters ,my old team was Hung Down South had two brothers that couldnt get along , eventually we disolved the team but feel free to keep em coming cause its gonna be decided my all of us as a team


 You didn't know this was a non sponsored event, dammmmitt.:biggrin: rs


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Joke and smoke cookers


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Fandango
Carnal Knowledge
Funky Coal Brothers
Meat Masters
Killer Grillers
Varmints
Flame Kings


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

SMOKERS WILD


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

A LITTLE SLAB`L DO YA
SMOKE IN THE BOX


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

En Fuego - on fire
Carne con Fuego - meat with fire


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Black&Pink


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Smoker's Wild


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Its the Pits

Fire in the Hole

Smokin and Pokin

Pit Rustlers

Fine as 'Vine
(Bovine that is!)

Smokers and the Bandit

The Pigs Up!


----------

